#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Английский >  > > >  >  >  Помогите с переводом японца с ангийского

## Антон Федотов

Всем привет!  :Smilie: 

Помогите пожалуйста найти корректный вариант перевода буддистских концепций из этого текста:



Пока черновик у меня выглядит так:




> Ключевое слово здесь “взгляд”. Люди используют глаза чтобы “смотреть” на вещи. В древнеиндийской буддистской традиции, слово “смотреть” означало не только физическое действие, но и “знать”, “слышать” и “понимать”. Согласно этой интерпретации, существует концепция го-ген, или пяти типов взгляда (“ган” может быть прочитан как “ген”).
> 
> 1. Взгляд того, кто имеет физическое тело (нику-ген)
> 2. Божественный взгляд небесных сущностей в мире форм (тен-ген)
> 3. Взгляд мудрости которым Две Колесницы (?) наблюдают мысли несуществующего (?)
> 4. Взгляд закона, которым бодхисаттвы воспринимают все учения с целью вести людей к просветлению (хо-ген)
> 5. Взгляд Будды, четыре перечисленные типа взгляда существующие в теле будды (бутсуген).


Но это фактически подстрочник, явно как-то по другому эти пять взглядов должны формулироваться...

Буду очень признателен!

----------


## Юй Кан

Ключевое слово здесь — “глаз”. Конечно, люди пользуются глазами, чтобы “смотреть” на вещи. Но в Древней Индии, согласно буддийкой традиции, слово “смотреть” применялось не только по отношению к физическому действию, но означало также “знать”, “слышать”, “понимать”. Согласно этому истолкованию, существует коцепция “го-ген” или пяти видов глаз (“ган” может быть прочитано как “ген”)".

1. Глаз имеющего физическое тело (нику-ген)
2. Божественный глаз небесных существ мира форм (тен-ген)
3. Глаз мудрости, благодаря которому [пребывающие в] Двух Колесницах созерцают мысли [и явления как] бессущностные
4. Глаз Закона, которым бодхисаттвы воспринимают все учения, чтобы вести человеческих существ к просветлению (хо-ген)
5. Глаз Будды, четыре перечисленных выше глаза, существующие в теле Будды (бутсуген).
Заодно -- ещё один вариант (по мне -- более внятный) разъяснения этой же концепции:

*five types of vision* 
 [五眼] (Jpn go-gen ) 

Also, five types of eyes. Five kinds of perceptive faculty. They are 
(1) the eye of ordinary people, also called the physical eye, which distinguishes color and form; 
(2) the heavenly eye, also called the divine eye, which perceives things in the darkness, at a distance, or beyond the physical limits of obstruction;
(3) the wisdom eye, or the ability of those in the two vehicles to perceive that nothing has independent existence of its own and all phenomena are non-substantial; 
(4) the Dharma eye, with which bodhisattvas perceive the nature of all teachings in order to save the people; and 
(5) the Buddha eye, which perceives the true nature of life spanning past, present, and future. The Buddha eye includes all the other four eyes, or perceptive faculties. In other words, Buddhas possess all five types of vision.

----------

Антон Федотов (19.11.2013), Джнянаваджра (19.11.2013)

----------


## Антон Федотов

Огромное спасибо!  :Kiss:

----------

Юй Кан (19.11.2013)

----------


## Ittosai

Это что в тексте по кендо такие материи рассматриваются? :Wink:

----------


## Антон Федотов

Ага. 
Inoue Yoshihiko "Kendo Kata: Essence and Application"
Сам в шоке  :Confused:

----------

Ittosai (20.11.2013)

----------

